# Best-Worst-Last-First Whatever Lists



## stan reid (Sep 17, 2014)

My Top Twelve Classic UFO Stories - in order of occurrence:

1-Aurora, Texas UFO crash-1897
2-Battle of Los Angeles Foo Fighter incident-1942
3-Flight 19 disappearance-1945
4-Kenneth Arnold Saucer sighting-1947
5-The Flying Saucer that crashed at Roswell-1947
6-The S-T-E-N-D-E-C incident-1948
7-Thomas Mantell UFO interception and crash-1948
8-The Flatwoods Monster incident-1952
9-Felix Moncla UFO interception and collision-1953
10-Betty and Barney Hill UFO abduction-1961
11-Lonnie Zamora UFO close encounter-1964
12-Kecksburg, Pennsylvania UFO crash-1965


----------



## stan reid (Sep 17, 2014)

The two birds that are documented to have attacked and killed adult humans in the last 100 years:

1-Ostrich-the world's heaviest and tallest bird
2-Cassowary-the world's second heaviest and third tallest bird


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2014)

All of the above items. Especially the UFO stories. The ones with abductions seem to enjoy reliving the anal probes. As for the birds, shootem and eatem.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2014)

at6 said:


> .....The ones with abductions seem to enjoy reliving the anal probes.



....and they become politicians and lawyers!


----------



## stan reid (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm interested to see lists from others.


----------



## stan reid (Sep 18, 2014)

My top 25 classic (more than 20 years old) unsolved murder cases with time:

25-Shirley Collins Murder=1953
24-Gregory Villemin Slaying=1984
23-Caroline Luard Killing=1908
22-Villisca Ax Murders=1912
21-Taman Shud=1948
20-Brighton Trunk Mystery=1934
19-Lord Errol Murder=1941
18-Gatton Mystery=1898
17-Borden Murders=1892
16-Babysitter=1976-77
15-Tylenol Poisonings=1982
14-Indiana Dunes Vanishings=1966
13-Bible John=1968-69
12-Thames Torso Murders=1887-89
11-Cincinnati Streetcar Killer=1904-10
10-Zodiac=1968-69
9-Julia Wallace Murder=1931
8-New Orleans Axeman=1918-19
7-Boston Strangler=1962-64
6-Original Night Stalker=1979-86
5-Jack the Stripper=1963-65
4-Black Dahlia=1947
3-Texarkana Phantom=1946
2-Jack the Ripper=1888
1-Cleveland Torso Slayer=1934-38


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2014)

Best Cures For Constipation

White Castle
Taco Bells now defunct Chillito
Any seafood from Red Lobster
Nicky's Clam Bar
7-11 Coffee (the old blend)
Milk and Fruity Pebbles
Lone Star Beer (in a can)
Gennesse Cream Ale


----------



## parsifal (Sep 18, 2014)

I dont have a list, but the most convincing UFO story that i know is the valentich disappearance.

i was on one of the search vessels at the time. We found no wreckage in the week we spent searching....



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSDtJntmD7c_


----------



## stan reid (Sep 18, 2014)

parsifal said:


> I dont have a list, but the most convincing UFO story that i know is the valentich disappearance.
> 
> i was on one of the search vessels at the time. We found no wreckage in the week we spent searching....



I first heard about this case on _Unsolved Mysteries_ (US TV). It was actually one of the few cases they covered that was outside the United States.


----------



## at6 (Sep 19, 2014)

Family in Texas warned me not drink Lonestar beer. They called it trots in a can.


----------



## at6 (Sep 19, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and they become politicians and lawyers!


Or Urologists with a penchant for doing prostate exams. I don't mind if the Dr is a woman since the fingers are smaller and oh so gentle.


----------



## stan reid (Sep 21, 2014)

In "practical terms" and excluding Civil War issues, the three states of the United States that were once independent countries:

1-The Republic of Vermont 1777-1791

2-The Republic of Texas 1836-1846

3-The Kingdom of Hawaii 1795-1893


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2014)

stan reid said:


> 2-The Republic of Texas 1836-1846



Man, we can dream of the GOOD OLD DAYS!!!!


----------



## stona (Sep 21, 2014)

parsifal said:


> i was on one of the search vessels at the time. We found no wreckage in the week we spent searching....



My father flew SAR helicopters for many years after transferring from fixed wing types. I remember him watching a TV show about the Bermuda triangle (he didn't much like television, but had trained with the USN at Pensacola) and harrumphing at the proposition put forward that ships/boats/aeroplanes could not possibly disappear with no trace, no wreckage, flotsam or jetsam found. _He was adamant that this in fact was more often the case than not_. The wreckage may be very small and an ocean is a very big place.
He told me a story about a FAA aircraft which reported an engine fire and its position within 100 miles of Malta. He and several other helicopters and all sorts of other vessels searched in a classically expanding search pattern over several days and found absolutely nothing, even though they had a good idea where the aircraft must have gone into the Mediterranean.
This was in the 1950s, before GPS and emergency radio beacons and all the other technology available today, as are many unexplained disappearances.
Cheers
Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> Man, we can dream of the GOOD OLD DAYS!!!!



I say give Texas back to Mexico...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 21, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I say give Texas back to Mexico...



What have you got against the Mexicans

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2014)

Hahahahaha


----------



## parsifal (Sep 22, 2014)

stona said:


> My father flew SAR helicopters for many years after transferring from fixed wing types. I remember him watching a TV show about the Bermuda triangle (he didn't much like television, but had trained with the USN at Pensacola) and harrumphing at the proposition put forward that ships/boats/aeroplanes could not possibly disappear with no trace, no wreckage, flotsam or jetsam found. _He was adamant that this in fact was more often the case than not_. The wreckage may be very small and an ocean is a very big place.
> He told me a story about a FAA aircraft which reported an engine fire and its position within 100 miles of Malta. He and several other helicopters and all sorts of other vessels searched in a classically expanding search pattern over several days and found absolutely nothing, even though they had a good idea where the aircraft must have gone into the Mediterranean.
> This was in the 1950s, before GPS and emergency radio beacons and all the other technology available today, as are many unexplained disappearances.
> Cheers
> Steve




That is so true steve, but what made this a bit interesting were the radio exchanges from Valentic and the Tower in those final minutes.

I don't believe in UFOs for the record.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2014)

stan reid said:


> In practical terms and excluding Civil War issues, the three states of the United States that were once independent countries:
> 
> 1-The Republic of Vermont 1777-1791
> 
> ...



California was a Constitutional Republic before being admitted into the Union. Much like Texas, the State Constitution still allows a default claus if the Federal government fails to meet it's obligations. Meaning that the State can revert to a sovereign Republic once again.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 22, 2014)

wasn't a war fought about the limits of states rights though?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2014)

parsifal said:


> wasn't a war fought about the limits of states rights though?


Yes, the "war between the States" aka the Civil War was fought over States rights.

However, Texas was a Constitutional Republic that was won away from Mexico and then later admitted to the Union. Most of the states of the Union were territorial acquisitions...where the populations of those territories voted for statehood.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2014)

Not exactly a best/worst, but you get the idea

*Give me a*...............*You can keep it*
Corsair...................Any plane made by Blackburn
Whiskey..................American Light Beer
Cruise Ship..............Almost any other vacation
Tissot watch............Rolex watch
Pie.........................Cake
Ford Trucks.............Chevy or Dodge
Jessica Alba.............Jessica Simpson
Snow Skiing.............Water Skiing
American Football......Soccer (football)
Sweet tea................Unsweet tea (gross)
Almost any woman.....Kim Kardasian (pretty face, but this chick is NASTY on all other levels)
Muscle car................Performance V6's (Listening to a good V8 is like listening to a Merlin engine)
War movie................Scary movie
Dracula....................Frankenstien
Thanksgiving.............Halloween
Dell.........................HP
Android....................iPhone
Blue........................Red
Rock.......................Rap (Rap is garbage)
Country living...........City living
Good woman.............Pretty face
Steelers...................Any other team
Dirty Martini..............Pina Colada


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 22, 2014)

parsifal said:


> I don't believe in UFOs for the record.



Why Not?

Intelligent beings than can cross light years of interstellar space and then spend their time making cryptic designs in crop fields, kidnapping cows or the occasional trailer park resident and yet can't seem to find a single world leader?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> Not exactly a best/worst, but you get the idea
> 
> *Give me a*...............*You can keep it*
> Corsair...................Any plane made by Blackburn
> ...



I would have to disagree with the Unsweeted Tea (The more it tastes like dish water the better) and Pina Colada's.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2014)

Shortround6 said:


> Why Not?
> 
> Intelligent beings than can cross light years of interstellar space and then spend their time making cryptic designs in crop fields, kidnapping cows or the occasional trailer park resident and yet can't seem to find a single world leader?



They're real! See...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2014)

I literally laughed out loud


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2014)

Me too. That was funny!!!!


----------



## stan reid (Sep 23, 2014)

My theoretical retrospective grand prix world champions from 1945-1949 as I calculate it using the 1950 points rules plus the speculative positions 2-5 and the primary cars they drove: 

1945:
1.Jean-Pierre Wimille=Bugatti T59/50B
2.Raymond Sommer=Talbot-Lago T26 MC
3.Eugene Chaboud=Delahaye 135S
4.Henri Trillaud=Delahaye 135S
5.Marcel Balsa=Bugatti 51

1946:
1.Raymond Sommer=Maserati 4CL
2.Jean-Pierre Wimille=Alfa Romeo 158
3.Guiseppe Farina=Alfa Romeo 158 
4.Achille Varsi=Alfa Romeo 158
5.George Robson=Adams/Sparks 

1947:
1.Jean-Pierre Wimille=Alfa Romeo 158
2.Achille Varsi=Alfa Romeo 158
3.Carlo Trossi=Alfa Romeo 158
4.Louis Chiron=Talbot-Lago T26
5.Mauri Rose=Deidt/Offenhauser

1948:
1.Jean-Pierre Wimille=Alfa Romeo 158
2.Luigi Villoresi=Maserati 4CLT/48
3.Alberto Ascari=Maserati 4CLT/48
4.Guiseppe Farina=Maserati 4CLT
5.Consalvo Sanesi=Alfa Romeo 158

1949:
1.Alberto Ascari=Ferrari 125
2.Louis Rosier=Talbot-Lago T26C
3.Bhanudej Bira=Maserati 4CLT/48
4.Luigi Villoresi=Ferrari 125
5.Toulo de Graffenreid=Maserati 4CLT/48


----------



## Njaco (Sep 24, 2014)

Top 10 Worst uses of the color "brown".

1.	Feces
2.	UPS
3.	A California Governor
4.	Dirt
5.	Chocolate
6.	Dirt
7.	RAF camouflage
8.	Bears
9.	“Dejavu” album cover
10.	Stefano Bemer shoes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2014)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 272595



That was awesome!


----------



## GregP (Sep 25, 2014)

We keep the oil ...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Top 10 Worst uses of the color "brown".
> 
> 1.	Feces
> 2.	UPS
> ...



You forgot the late 1960's/early 1970's Ford factory brown paint (commonly seen on pick-ups and LTDs) most often referred to as "baby sh!t brown"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2014)

*First 50 years of Tour De France Winners*

1903 • France • Maurice Garin
1904 • France • Henri Cornet 
1905 • France • Louis Trousselier
1906 • France • René Pottier
1907 • France • Lucien Petit-Breton
1908 • France • Lucien Petit-Breton
1909 • Luxembourg • François Faber
1910 • France • Octave Lapize
1911 • France • Gustave Garrigou
1912 • Belgium • Odile Defraye
1913 • Belgium • Philippe Thys
1914 • Belgium • Philippe Thys
1915 -
1916 -
1917 -
1918 -
1919 • Belgium • Firmin Lambot
1920 • Belgium • Philippe Thys
1921 • Belgium • Léon Scieur 
1922 • Belgium • Firmin Lambot
1923 • France • Henri Pélissier
1924 • Italy • Ottavio Bottecchia
1925 • Italy • Ottavio Bottecchia
1926 • Belgium • Lucien Buysse 
1927 • Luxembourg • Nicolas Frantz
1928 • Luxembourg • Nicolas Frantz
1929 • Belgium • Maurice De Waele 
1930 • France • André Leducq
1931 • France • Antonin Magne
1932 • France • André Leducq 
1933 • France • Georges Speicher
1934 • France • Antonin Magne 
1935 • Belgium • Romain Maes 
1936 • Belgium • Sylvère Maes
1937 • France • Roger Lapébie 
1938 • Italy • Gino Bartali
1939 • Belgium • Sylvère Maes
1940 • Germany





1941 -
1942 -
1943 -
1944 • Allies





1945 -
1946 -
1947 • France • Jean Robic
1948 • Italy • Gino Bartali
1949 • Italy • Fausto Coppi
1950 • Switzerland • Ferdinand Kübler
1951 • Switzerland • Hugo Koblet
1952 • Italy • Fausto Coppi
1953 • France • Louison Bobet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2014)

I see the German bike team and the Allies bike team were rivals during the 40's. Kewl.


----------



## stan reid (Sep 28, 2014)

Stan's Top 12 Rock Acts of the 1950s:

12-Carl Perkins
11-Fats Domino
10-Eddie Cochran
9-Little Richard
8-Everly Brothers
7-Gene Vincent
6-Bill Haley and His Comets
5-Duane Eddy
4-Buddy Holly
3-Chuck Berry
2-Jerry Lee Lewis
1-Elvis Presley


----------



## stan reid (Oct 2, 2014)

Twelve celebrities who have been married the most times with at least 7 different spouses (# of times married/# of different spouses):

1:
Zsa Zsa Gabor-Actress~9/9
2:
Jennifer O'Neill-Actress~9/8
3-5:
Alan Jay Lerner-Broadway lyricist~8/8
Mickey Rooney-Actor~8/8
Artie Shaw-Bandleader~8/8
6-8:
Larry King-Broadcast interviewer~8/7
Elizabeth Taylor-Actress~8/7
Lana Turner-Actress~8/7
9-12:
Robert Evans-Film producer~7/7
Jerry Lee Lewis-Singer~7/7
Martha Raye-Actress~7/7
Dinah Washington-Singer~7/7

Note: Cowboy star Alfred "Lash" LaRue on occasions claimed to have been married up to 12 times but records have only been found to substantiate 3 marriages.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2014)

> Any plane made by Blackburn



Hey! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q3iq4R8MgM_

This is the actual aircraft that footage was filmed from.






On with the lists...


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2014)

> I literally laughed out loud



Chris' post remainds me of a quote by some bloke that went something along the lines of "I've never killed a man, but I have read the obituaries with a great sense of satisfaction."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> Not exactly a best/worst, but you get the idea
> 
> *Give me a*...............*You can keep it*
> Corsair...................Any plane made by Blackburn
> ...



Some of those are downright scandulous...lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2014)

GregP said:


> We keep the oil ...



We still have Alaska...


----------



## stan reid (Oct 5, 2014)

The three areas on the geographical African continent that are still under the rule of a European head of state:

1-Ceuta
2-Melilla
3-Penon de Velez de la Gomera

All are Spanish enclaves on the Mediterranean coast of what would otherwise be Morocco. They are considered to be part of sovereign Spain and not colonies. Penon de Velez de la Gomera is just a small military installation but Ceuta and Melilla, each with a population of about 80,000, have full representation in the Spanish Parliament.

Spain has never fully relinquished Sahara Espanol but, in effect, it is under the control of Morocco.


----------



## stan reid (Oct 15, 2014)

My Top 21 Science Fiction Films of the 1950s - with year of release:

21-Revenge of the Creature-1955
20-The Day the Earth Stood Still-1951
19-Them!-1954
18-Creature from the Black Lagoon-1954
17-Return of the Fly-1959
16-20 Million Miles to Earth-1957
15-Destination Moon-1950
14-The Atomic Submarine-1959
13-Earth vs. the Flying Saucers-1956
12-It Came from Outer Space-1953
11-Forbidden Planet-1956
10-When Worlds Collide-1951
9-The Fly-1958
8-Invaders from Mars-1953
7-20,000 Leagues Under the Sea-1954
6-The Incredible Shrinking Man-1957
5-The Colossus of New York-1958
4-The Blob-1958
3-The Thing from Another World-1951
2-The War of the Worlds-1953
1-Invasion of the Body Snatchers-1956

Almost made it:
Tarantula-1955
Fiend Without a Face-1958

And, if they are Science Fiction:
The Naked Jungle-1954
Around the World in 80 Days-1956

Guilty pleasures:
The Beast with a Million Eyes-1955
It Conquered the World-1956


----------



## stan reid (Oct 19, 2014)

Approximate global death toll from weapons of mass destruction to date: 

Radiological-2

Chemical-140,000

Nuclear-200,000

Biological-500,000


----------



## stan reid (Oct 27, 2014)

My sexiest women on Earth from each of the four basic racial groups in alphabetical order:

Australoid-Mindy Kayling

Caucasoid-Jenna Elfman

Mongoloid-Lucy Liu

Negroid-Sharon Leal


----------



## stan reid (Nov 2, 2014)

The world's four 16 cylinder production motorcars:

Cadillac (1930-1940) US

Marmon (1931-1933) US

Cizeta (1991-2003) Italy

Bugatti (2005-NOW+) France


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2014)

stan reid said:


> The world's four 16 cylinder production motorcars:
> 
> Cadillac (1930-1940) US
> 
> ...



The Cadillac V-16 was also used in the Buick Limited (1938-1940) and don't forget about the Lincoln Zephyr (1936-1948)

Auburn/Cord was also considering a V-16 line, but remained with the V-12. (1 prototype was built, however), also Duesenberg considered installing their prototype Model H V-16 aircraft engine into a chassis, but it was decided to stay with the V-12s instead.


----------



## stan reid (Nov 2, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> The Cadillac V-16 was also used in the Buick Limited (1938-1940) and don't forget about the Lincoln Zephyr (1936-1948)
> 
> Auburn/Cord was also considering a V-16 line, but remained with the V-12. (1 prototype was built, however), also Duesenberg considered installing their prototype Model H V-16 aircraft engine into a chassis, but it was decided to stay with the V-12s instead.



I'm pretty sure that the Lincoln was a V-12. If I remember correctly, Harry Miller built a one-off prototype V-16 and Peerless also had one in the works but neither made it into production. Cadillac also built a V-16 show car about 10 years ago.


----------



## stan reid (Nov 2, 2014)

My Top 10 True-Crime Movies and the actual crimes they were inspired by with ( Year of release-Country of origin-Running time ):

10-Lonely Hearts ( 2006-U.S.-1:48 ) The slayings by Raymond Fernandez and Martha Beck

9-In Cold Blood ( 1967-U.S.-2:13 ) A grayscale rendition of the Clutter Family massacre

8-Murderous Maids [_Les Blessures Assassines_] ( 2000-Fr.-1:34 ) The killings by the Papin Sisters

7-Let Him Have It ( 1991-U.K.-1:55 ) The controversial Bentley and Craig Case

6-Borderland ( 2007-U.S.-1:45 ) The cult murders at Matamoros

5-The Man From the Pru ( 1989-U.K.-1:30 ) The unsolved murder of Julia Wallace

4-True Confessions ( 1981-U.S.-1:50 ) A film inspired by the unsolved Black Dahlia Murder

3-10 Rillington Place ( 1971-U.K.-1:51 ) The crimes of serial killer John Christie

2-The Young Poisoner's Handbook ( 1994-U.K.-1:39 ) The serial murders of Graham Young

1-White Mischief ( 1988-U.K.-1:48 ) The unsolved murder of Lord Errol

Almost made it-
-Shadow of a Doubt ( 1943-U.S.-1:48 ) Said to be inspired by serial killer Leonard Earle Nelson
-Murder in the Heartland ( 1993-U.S.-2:37 ) The Starkweather/Fugate murder spree

Guilty pleasures-
-The Town That Dreaded Sundown ( 1976-U.S.-1:30 ) The unsolved Texarkana Phantom serial murders
-Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer ( 1986-U.S.-1:30 ) Loosely based on serial killers Henry Lucas and Ottis Toole


----------



## stan reid (Nov 7, 2014)

In alphabetical order, the 6 piloted reaction thrust engined aircraft that were used in combat during WWII (#-Name-Country-Mission-Power source):

1-Arado Ar 234-Germany-Bomber-Two turbojet engines

2-Gloster Meteor-UK-Fighter-Two turbojet engines

3-Heinkel He 162-Germany-Fighter-One turbojet engine

4-Messerschmitt Me 163-Germany-Intercepter-One liquid fuel rocket engine

5-Messerschmitt Me 262-Germany-Fighter-Two turbojet engines

6-Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka-Japan-Missile-Three solid fuel rocket engines


----------



## stan reid (Nov 20, 2014)

First 9 piloted reaction thrust aircraft to fly (#/year/name/country/power):

1/1928/Lippisch Ente/Gr/2 solid fuel rocket engines
2/1929/Opel RAK.1/Gr/16 solid fuel rocket engines
3/1939/Heinkel He 176/Gr/1 liquid fuel rocket engine
4/1939/Heinkel He 179/Gr/1 turbojet engine
5/1940/Korolyov RP-318/SU/1 liquid fuel rocker engine
6/1940/DFS 194/Gr/1 liquid fuel rocket engine
7/1940/Caproni Campini N.1/It/1 V12 piston engine driven compressor with jet afterburner
8/1940/Heinkel He 280/Gr/2 turbojet engines
9/1941/Gloster E./UK/1 turbojet engine


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2014)

Food that I love(d) but can't get anymore or rarely

1) Pink Bubble Gum ice cream from Baskin Robbins. (It's seasonal and it never seems to be the season!)
2) Shrimp Palermo pasta from Bennigans. (Went way long before most of the chain did. Delish! With extra bread sticks and a couple of Coronas...mmmmmmm.)
3) Monte Cristo sandwich again from Bennigans. (With extra jelly this deep fried and powdered sugared bomb was amazing! Have no idea if it's still on the menu of the existing restaurants)
4) My Pi Chicago style deep dish pizza. (When it was open near me it was almost a religious experience when my family went there. A long wait was worth it! I understand there is only one left in Chicago. Sad. I cry tears of mozzarella.)
5) Crispy Chicken Hunan Style (from the long defunct Emperor Hunan Chinese restaurant. Even they didn't make it good sometimes, but when they did OMG! Never realized how much I missed it until it was gone. My search continues for a replacement...it's a long and hungry road.)
6) Salt Sticks from the long OOB Honey Bun Bakery. (These long soft bread sticks with salt, onion and poppy seeds baked on top came in sheets that you broke apart and which I would dunk in milk while watching David Goliath on TV after church as a kid. Would love to relive that tasty memory!)
7) Black Bean Soup and Chicken Tamales from Viva Loco (This Mexican/Italian restaurant appeared to be a gold mine until they burned it down and eventually bulldozed it and put up a Panera Bread. But before they did I would enjoy floating the tamales in the thick black bean soup and with a dab of sour cream I was well on my way to a food coma!)
8) Rigatoni Ala Vodka from the long closed House of Dough Italian restaurant. (Often the first time you try something it becomes the gold standard for that meal for the rest of your life. That was this meal and this place.)
9) A Gyro from Dave's Deli (See above. The guy said the sauce was so secret that when his mom made it he couldn't be around! One was just short of being enough and two was guiding the lily! Learned the real world lesson about the marginal propensity to consume here long before Engineering Economics in college.
10) I'm sure there will be more to come...


----------



## stan reid (Nov 24, 2014)

Fastest means of human conveyance with proximate times:

1=Foot=Before ~3000BC

2=Horse=~3000BC-1840

3=Locomotive=1840-1906

4=Automobile=1906-1914

5=Airplane=1914-1961

6=Spacecraft=After 1961


----------



## stan reid (Nov 29, 2014)

The last two people still living who lived as a subject of Queen Victoria (24 May 1819 - 22 January 1901):

1-Ethel Lang born in the UK on May 27 of 1900

2-Violet Brown born on March 10 of 1900 in Jamaica, then a British colony

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stan reid (Dec 2, 2014)

My top 30 interbellum super classic cars by country and with years of production:

Czechoslovakia-

1=Tatra=1897-1999

France-

2=Avions Voison=1919-1937
3=Bugatti=1910-1962
4=Delage=1905-1954
5=Delahaye=1895-1954
6=Hispano-Suiza=1904-1938
7=Talbot-Lago=1903-1959

Germany-

8=Horch=1900-1940
9=Maybach=1899-1940
10=Mercedes-Benz=1886-NOW+

Italy-

11=Alfa Romeo=1921-NOW+
12=Isotta-Fraschini=1904-1949

Soviet Union-

13=ZIL=1916-NOW+

United Kingdon-

14=Aston Martin=1921-NOW+
15=Bentley=1921-NOW+
16=Daimler=1896-1960
17=Lagonda=1906-1947
18=Rolls-Royce=1905-NOW+
19=SS=1932-NOW+

United States-

20=Auburn=1900-1936
21=Cadillac=1902-NOW+
22=Cord=1929-1937
23=Duesenberg=1920-1938
24=Franklin=1902-1934
25=Lincoln=1917-NOW+
26=Marmon=1902-1933
27=Packard=1899-1958
28=Peerless=1900-1933
29=Pierce-Arrow=1901-1937
30=Stutz=1911-1935


----------



## stan reid (Dec 6, 2014)

The four countries who passed and enforced alcohol prohibition then rescinded that action:

1=Finland=1919-1932

2=Iceland=1915-1935

3=Norway=1916-1927

4=United States=1920-1933

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2014)

Interesting. I only thought we were dumb enough to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stan reid (Dec 22, 2014)

The six means of legal execution under United States jurisdiction and the year last used: 

1-Garroting-1901
2-Hanging-1996
3-Gas Chamber-1999
4-Firing Squad-2010
5-Electric Chair-2013
6-Lethal Injection-2015


----------



## stan reid (Jan 2, 2015)

stan reid said:


> The four countries who passed and enforced alcohol prohibition then rescinded that action:
> 
> 1=Finland=1919-1932
> 
> ...



I believe that alcohol is still prohibited in eleven Muslim majority countries.


----------



## stan reid (Jan 3, 2015)

The last 5 surviving people on Earth who were born in the 1800s:

1-Misao Okawa, Japan, born March 5 of 1898
2-Gertrude Weaver, U.S., born July 4 of 1898
3-Jeralean Talley, U.S., born May 23 of 1899
4-Susannah Jones, U.S., born July 6 of 1899
5-Emma Martinuzzi, Italy, born November 29 of 1899


----------



## stan reid (Jan 29, 2015)

My Top 12 Sexiest Living Women Born Before 1940 (over 75 y/o) with year of birth:

12-Angie Dickenson-1931
11-Judi Dench-1934
10-Jean Marsh-1934
9-Connie Stevens-1938
8-Barbara Eden-1931
7-Julie Andrews-1935
6-Nancy Kwan-1939
5-Julie Adams-1926
4-Tina Turner-1939
3-Jane Fonda-1937
2-Rita Moreno-1931
1-Sophia Loren-1934

MMMM, I wonder if any of the above would be interested I dating a younger man.


----------



## stan reid (Feb 2, 2015)

stan reid said:


> The last two people still living who lived as a subject of Queen Victoria (24 May 1819 - 22 January 1901):
> 
> 1-Ethel Lang born in the UK on May 27 of 1900
> 
> 2-Violet Brown born on March 10 of 1900 in Jamaica, then a British colony



Ethel Lang died January 15 of this year so Ms. Brown is the endling. R.I.P. Ethel


----------



## stan reid (Feb 19, 2015)

The three smallest U.S. coins-for perspective, the current Dime is 17.91 mm in diameter:

3~Silver Half Dime(1794-1873)~15.5 mm diameter

2~Gold Dollar(1849-1889)~15 mm diameter

1~Silver Three Cent Piece(1851-1873)~14 mm diameter


----------



## stan reid (Mar 1, 2015)

Four famous actors who died as a result of accidents that occurred while shooting a scene for a movie:

1-Vic Morrow (1982) was killed, along with two child actors, when a helicopter crashed on top of them while filming a scene for the movie Twilight Zone.

2-Brandon Lee (1993) was shot and killed by a gun that was not fully unloaded while filming a scene for the movie The Crow.

3-Eric Fleming (1966) drowned while filming a scene for the movie High Jungle.

4-Jeffrey Hunter (1969) was seriously injured by a special effects explosion while filming a scene for the movie Viva America and died later as a result.


----------



## stan reid (Mar 2, 2015)

The four smallest dominations of U.S. Mint issued coins:

1-Half Cent (1793-1857)
2-Cent (1793-NOW+)
3-Two Cent Piece (1864-1873)
4-Three Cent Piece (1851-1889)


----------



## stan reid (Mar 15, 2015)

My Top Five Motorsports Movies:

5-Grand Prix(1966)
4-Buck Privates Come Home(1947)
3-Le Mans(1971)
2-The World's Fastest Indian(2005)
1-Rush(2013)


----------



## stan reid (Mar 28, 2015)

The two films released in Todd-AO/30 frame rate:

1-Okalahoma!-1955
2-Around the World in 80 Days-1956


----------



## stan reid (Apr 1, 2015)

The world's 5 largest value denominations of currency that can legally be used by private individuals and their approximate value in U. S. dollars:

5-United States 5,000 dollar bill-US $5,000

4-Brunie 10,000 dollar note-US $7,000

3-Singapore 10,000 dollar note-US $7,000

2-United States 10,000 dollar bill-US $10,000

1-Thialand 500,000 baht note-US $16,000


----------



## stan reid (Apr 1, 2015)

The world's 5 largest automakers by unit sales:

5=Hyundai-Kia 

4=Nissan-Renault Group

3=General Motors

2=Volkswagen Group

1=Toyota Motor


----------



## stan reid (Apr 1, 2015)

stan reid said:


> The last 5 surviving people on Earth who were born in the 1800s:
> 
> 1-Misao Okawa, Japan, born March 5 of 1898
> 2-Gertrude Weaver, U.S., born July 4 of 1898
> ...



Now there are four. Misao Okawa died today at the age of 117. R.I.P. Misao


----------



## stan reid (Apr 3, 2015)

The four legal Formula One "roadsters" with engine and year of introduction-Roadster defined as a front engine car with a drive/propeller shaft that passes outside the driver's hip on its way to the rear axle:

1-Kurtis 500/Offenhauser(1952)
2-Lancia D50/Ferrari(1954)
3-Scarab/Goossen(1960)
4-Ferguson P99/Climax(1961)


----------



## stan reid (Apr 3, 2015)

The last "WW1 Veterans"-Name(year of death)Branch and details:

1-Harry Patch(2009)British Army and the last WW1 ground combat veteran
2-Claude Choules(2011)British Navy and the last WW1 combat veteran
3-Florence Patterson Green(2012)Women's Royal Air Force and the last WW1 veteran
4-Jozef Kowalski(2013)Polish Army of 1919 and the last verified veteran of a contemporary WW1 related conflict i.e. the Polish-Soviet War
5-Alexander Imich(2014)Claimed Polish Army of 1919 and the last claimed veteran of a contemporary WW1 related conflict i.e. the Polish-Ukrainian War


----------



## stan reid (Apr 3, 2015)

Fascist Wars of Aggression (1935-1945):

1-Second Italo-Ethiopian War (1935-1936)
2-Spanish Civil War (1936-1939) 
3-Second Sino-Japanese War (1937-1945)
4-Second World War (1939-1945)


----------



## stan reid (Apr 6, 2015)

stan reid said:


> The last 5 surviving people on Earth who were born in the 1800s:
> 
> 1-Misao Okawa, Japan, born March 5 of 1898
> 2-Gertrude Weaver, U.S., born July 4 of 1898
> ...



There are now three. Both Misao Okawa and Gertrude Weaver died in the last six days.


----------



## stan reid (Apr 6, 2015)

The last 3 surviving people on Earth who were born in the 1800s:

1-Jeralean Talley, U.S., born May 23 of 1899
2-Susannah Jones, U.S., born July 6 of 1899
3-Emma Martinuzzi, Italy, born November 29 of 1899

What they have in common is that they are all females who gave birth to no more than one child.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 7, 2015)

Interesting...


----------



## stan reid (Apr 20, 2015)

B.C. Serial Killers [#-name-year(s)-place then/now-description]:

1-Roman Femme Fatale Poison Syndicate-331 BC-Roman Republic/Italy-A ring of mostly upper crust women who used poison to rid themselves of troublesome men in their lives
2-Prince Liu Pengli-144 to 116 BC-East Han/China-Royal family member who, along with some minions, made sport of brutally murdering lower class citizens in nocturnal attacks 
3-Oppianicus the Younger-about 74 to 66 BC-Roman Republic/Italy-Killed several of his family as well as others with poison
4-Calpurnius Bestia-about 60 to 54 BC-Roman Republic/Italy-Murdered his wives with the poison aconite
5-Anula of Auradhapura-50 to 47 BC-Auradhapura Kingdom/Sri Lanka-Queen Regent who poisoned a son and four husbands to remove them as a threat to her reign


----------



## stan reid (May 2, 2015)

My 5 best movies of all time in order of release:

1-Rear Window-1954
2-Dr. Strangelove-1964
3-Alien-1979
4-White Mischief-1987
5-No Country for Old Men-2007


----------



## stan reid (May 22, 2015)

Six women named as possibly being Jack(ie) the Ripper:

1-Mary Hughes Williams
2-Elizabeth Halliday
3-Olga Tchkersoff
4-Constance Kent
5-Helena von Hahn Blavatsky
6-Mary Wheeler Pearcey


----------



## stan reid (Jun 2, 2015)

Four eight engine passenger aircraft (# built):

Germany:
1-Hindenburg Class Zeppelins (2)

Italy:
2-Caproni Ca.60 (1)

Soviet Union:
3-Tupolev ANT-20 (2)

United Kingdom:
4-Bristol Brabazon (1)


----------



## stan reid (Jul 3, 2015)

The last 2 surviving people on Earth who were born in the 1800s:

1-Susannah Jones, U.S., born July 6 of 1899
2-Emma Martinuzzi, Italy, born November 29 of 1899

The former #1, Jeralean Talley, recently passed away-R.I.P. Jeralean. One more death and this will nolonger be a list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stan reid (Jul 26, 2015)

Four most powerful bombs air dropped in a war (country) yield in TNT kiloton blast equivalent:

4-Grand Slam (UK) .006 kt
3-Daisy Cutter (US) .007 kt
2-Little Boy (US) 15.0 kt
1-Fat Man (US) 21.0 kt


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2015)

That's a pretty big jump, just shows the power of a nuke...


----------



## stan reid (Aug 2, 2015)

Three air dropped conventional bombs that have larger yields than the smallest nuclear weapon tested (U.S. W54 low yield variant) at about .009 kiloton - #-name/s-country-kiloton yeild:

3=GBU-43/B (MOAB) U.S. .011 kiloton

2=T-12 (Cloudmaker) U.S. .012 kiloton

1=ATBIP (FOAB) Russia .044 kiloton


----------



## stan reid (Aug 5, 2015)

The three times lethal chemical weapons were believed to have been intentionally used in WWII and related conflicts:

1-Italy against Ethiopia+1935-36+Mustard gas

2-Japan against China+1937-44+Lewisite/Mustard gas

3-Germany against Soviet Union+1942+Phosgene


----------



## stan reid (Aug 7, 2015)

The five times weapons of mass destruction were believed to have been intentionally used in WWII and related conflicts. To note, although contemplated, there were no known radiological weapons used in this time period.:

Biological weapons-

1-Japan against China+1940-42+Anthrax/Glanders/Plague

Chemical weapons-

2-Italy against Ethiopia+1935-36+Mustard gas

3-Japan against China+1937-44+Lewisite/Mustard gas

4-Germany against Soviet Union+1942+Phosgene

Nuclear weapons-

5-United States against Japan+1945+Fission bombs


----------



## stan reid (Aug 9, 2015)

Three two cycle engine race cars entered in European Grand Prix/U.S. Championship Drivers events:

1-Duray Special (Stevens Whippet Rear Drive Chassis/Duray Water Cooled Engine)-1931 Indianapolis 500-Driven by Leon Duray-V 16 supercharged 2 cycle spark ignition engine-242ci 3966cc-Car qualified 29th and wound up 37th out of 40 starters after retiring on lap 6 with overheating

2-Cummins Diesel (Deusenberg Rear Drive Chassis/Cummins Water Cooled Engine)-1934 Indianapolis 500-Driven by Hartwell Stubblefield-Inline 6 supercharged 2 cycle compression ignition engine-364ci 5965cc-Car qualified 29th and finished the 500 miles in 12th out of 33 starters

3-Monaco Trossi (Monaco Front Drive Chassis/FIAT Air Cooled Engine)-1935 Italian Grand Prix-Driven by Carlo Felice Trossi-Radial 16 (8 x 2) supercharged 2 cycle spark ignition engine-243ci 3982cc-Car practiced for race but did not qualify due to handling problems unrelated to its power plant


----------



## stan reid (Aug 15, 2015)

World War Two in September of 1945:

1-September 2-The Japanese formally sign their surrender papers on the deck of USS Missouri.

2-September 4-The last German troop detachment surrenders on Spitsbergen Island.

3-September 5-Singapore is liberated by troops of the British Empire.

4-September 9-The last Japanese forces surrender in China.


----------



## stan reid (Aug 16, 2015)

As I can think, the worst 8 things, in descending order, that can happen in our personal lives:

1-Death of a child

2-Death of another close relation such as a spouse, lover, parent, sibling, grandchild and so on

3-Critical health issue such as fatal illness, major physical or mental impairment and severe deformity or disfigurement

4-Essential total property loss as from a fire or tornado

5-Imprisonment

6-Divorce or equivalent

7-Job loss or financial ruin

8-Identity theft


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 16, 2015)

stan reid said:


> As I can think, the worst 8 things, in descending order, that can happen in our personal lives:
> 
> 1-Death of a child
> 
> ...



I'm familiar with number 2 and yes it's rubbish (expletive deleted)


----------



## stan reid (Aug 16, 2015)

Eight firearms that weren't guns or guns that weren't firearms which predated the firearm gun invented ~ year 1200 probably in China:

1-Burning Stick (firearm that wasn't a gun) Flaming length of wood used to menace, burn, strike, poke or throw at an enemy-Probably devised in East Africa ~150,000BC

2-Flaming Arrow (firearm that wasn't a gun) Burning arrow shot with a bow for purposes of starting fires-Possibly invented in the Middle East ~12,000BC

3-Blowgun (gun that wasn't a firearm) Lung powered air gun that preceded the BB gun and air rifle-Most likely invented in Southeast Asia ~10,000BC

4-Speargun/Ballista (gun that wasn't a firearm) Spring powered, stored energy weapon that propelled a bolt along and out of a channel serving as a sort of barrel and often resembling a large crossbow-Probably invented in Greece ~100BC

5-Flamethrower/Greek Fire (firearm that wasn't a gun) Flaming liquid discharge weapon-Invented in the Bysantine Empire ~650

6-Grenade (firearm that wasn't a gun) Bomb thrown at an enemy, originally filled with a flammable liquid like naphtha-Invented in the Bysantine Empire ~750

7-Fire Lance (firearm that wasn't a gun) Explosive tipped lance that was almost certainly a predecessor to the firearm gun but that resembled more a modern powerhead, exploding harpoon or spar torpedo-Invented in China ~ 950

8-Rocket (firearm that wasn't a gun) Burning gas self propelled missle-Invented in China ~1000


----------



## stan reid (Aug 21, 2015)

Four things President Reagan did that weren't conservative:

1-Cut and ran from Lebanon after one car bombing.

2-Bailed out Harley Davidson by adding a huge tariff to large Japanese motorcycles.

3-Granted amnesty to millions of illegal aliens.

4-Greatly increased welfare under the guise of the Earned Income Tax Credit.


----------



## stan reid (Sep 21, 2015)

If there was a time machine so we could have them all in their prime; My All Time Best Rock And Roll Band:

1-Drums-John Bonham(Led Zeppelin)
2-Keyboards-Jerry Lee Lewis
3-Bass-Jack Bruce(Cream)
4-Guitar-Pete Townshend(The Who)
5-Vocals-Richard Ashcroft(The Verve)


Until the time machine is invented, this is the best we have right now. (Full screen, full volume and headphones recommended!)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4rvJQUvZDo_


----------



## stan reid (Sep 30, 2015)

stan reid said:


> If there was a time machine so we could have them all in their prime; My All Time Best Rock And Roll Band:
> 
> 1-Drums-John Bonham(Led Zeppelin)
> 2-Keyboards-Jerry Lee Lewis
> ...



All are well known except perhaps for Ashcroft so here you go (Again, everything at full throttle and with headphones recommended)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq1OH16z_Cc_


----------



## stan reid (Oct 2, 2015)

If there was a time machine so we could have them all in their prime; My All Time Best (still living) Rock And Roll Band:

1-Drums-Chris Cester(Jet)
2-Keyboards-Jerry Lee Lewis
3-Bass-Paul McCartney(The Beatles)
4-Guitar-Pete Townshend(The Who)
5-Vocals-Richard Ashcroft(The Verve)


Here, I think Cester is the least well known so here you go. (Full screen, full volume and headphones recommended!)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ITAgm0rpws_


----------



## stan reid (Oct 9, 2015)

My best rock bands x the #s:

2 members-The White Stripes
3 members-Cream
4 members-The Beatles
5 members-The Rolling Stones
6 members-The Black Crowes

And if you think a 2 piece band comes up short (a hot chick drummer doesn't hurt either):

Seven Nation Army by The White Stripes


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuRd1yqGDeE_


----------



## stan reid (Oct 10, 2015)

My all time female rock supergroup:

1-Drums-Meg White(The White Stripes)
2-Keyboards-Tori Amos
3-Bass-Charlotte Cooper(The Subways)
4-Guitar-Bonnie Raitt
5-Vocals-Janis Joplin


----------



## stan reid (Oct 29, 2015)

stan reid said:


> My best rock bands x the #s:
> 
> 2 members-The White Stripes
> 3 members-Cream
> ...




1000 members-Rockin 1000


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JozAmXo2bDE_


----------



## stan reid (Nov 11, 2015)

Four crimes that can get you executed in the United States even though no one died as a result:

1-Treason

2-Espionage

3-Hostage kidnapping in relation to bank robbery

4-Attemped murder by mailing injurious materials


----------



## at6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Quite a series of lists there Stan. I thought desertion was an offense that warranted execution as well. But then we never execute deserters, Obama trades terrorists for them and gives them sex changes on demand.


----------



## stan reid (Nov 12, 2015)

at6 said:


> Quite a series of lists there Stan. I thought desertion was an offense that warranted execution as well. But then we never execute deserters, Obama trades terrorists for them and gives them sex changes on demand.



You could be right; I know it used to be for sure.


----------



## stan reid (Nov 18, 2015)

The other sites where I post regularly:

1-Casebook.org
2-JTRForums.com
3-Motorsportforums.com
4-Websleuths.com


----------



## stan reid (Feb 29, 2016)

Four motorsports accidents that resulted in more than 10 fatalities:

4-(11)-1957 Mille Miglia-Driver Alfonzo de Portago, his navigator and 9 spectators,
3-(11)-2011 Reno Air Races-Pilot James Leeward and 10 spectators
2-(16)-1961 Italian Grand Prix-Driver Wolfgang von Trips and 15 spectators
1-(84)-1955 Le Mans 24 Hour-Driver Pierre Lavegh and 83 spectators


----------



## stan reid (Apr 23, 2016)

Two Grand Prix winners who were executed:

1~Robert Benoist, winner of the 1927 French Grand Prix and more, executed in 1944 at Buchenwald, Germany concentration camp for sabotage in occupied France.

2~William Grover-Williams, winner of the 1928 French Grand Prix and more, executed in 1945 at Sachsenhausen, Germany concentration camp for sabotage in occupied France.


----------



## stan reid (May 13, 2016)

stan reid said:


> The last 2 surviving people on Earth who were born in the 1800s:
> 
> 1-Susannah Jones, U.S., born July 6 of 1899
> 2-Emma Martinuzzi, Italy, born November 29 of 1899.


 
With the death of Mrs. Jones yesterday, this is no longer a list-Emma is now the last living person on Earth born in the 1800s. R.I.P. Susannah


----------



## stan reid (Jan 26, 2017)

My top 5 James Bonds:

5-Roger Moore
4-Sean Connery
3-George Lazenby
2-Timothy Dalton
1-Daniel Craig


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2017)

I had a hard time with Dalton, Brosnan seemed to fit the roll better IMHO.


----------

